# Experience with Crossbreed, Dara, Rawdog IWB



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

I’m looking to get my first IWB holster and after reading a lot about them, looking at various types and models, I’ve narrowed it down to three. I’ve not seen any of these three in person, so I can’t tell their feel, their comfort, the workmanship, etc. So that’s my question to all of you. For anyone that has any experience with the Crossbreed Reckoning, Dara Custom Kydex IWB, or Rawdog Hybrid IWB, what are your thoughts? 

EDIT: Please don’t turn this into a discussion about other holstering locations. Other brands or models would be ok, if the recommended one is a smaller form factor like these. I don’t want one that i have to feed my belt through and it’s going to take up my entire hip or lower back. I’ve narrowed it down to these three because they aren’t so wide. But I’m open to others that are of similar size. Just please tell me WHY you like it in addition to naming it. 

My concern with 2 of these is that they are single-clip attach holsters. I’m wondering if they have a tendency to move along the belt, rock, or even come off when you draw?

Not all three cover the mag eject button. Is that a concern? 

Does the leather backing on the hybrids relax as you wear them and flop over to hinder reholstering? And how (un)comfortable is the all-Kydex Dara? 

Other thoughts? 

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have not been impressed with anything from Crossbreed.

Yes, the leather backing will flop over and obscure reholstering on *most* hybrid holsters.

Can't comment on the others and as you're set one those three, I'll just wish you the best of luck.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

VAMarine said:


> I have not been impressed with anything from Crossbreed.
> 
> Yes, the leather backing will flop over and obscure reholstering on *most* hybrid holsters.
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Point taken and I edited my original post. I'm open to other models, but ones of similar size. I don't want a large footprint holster.

What don't you like about Crossbreed?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

sacooper321 said:


> Ha ha. Point taken and I edited my original post. I'm open to other models, but ones of similar size. I don't want a large footprint holster.
> 
> What don't you like about Crossbreed?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am speaking mainly of experience with the Supertuck, but this applies to multiple holsters.

1: The footprint is huge. Almost half as much as a traditional IWB holster.

2: You're paying for literally half a holster. A proper holster should be made to fit the ENTIRE gun, not just half. Used to be that the hybrids were cheaper. Now you can get really good kydex or even leather for the same cost or maybe $10 more.

2A: The natural retention of the holster is severely compromised by this methodology of manufacture lots of people will tell you to tighten the belt to achieve better retention. Lots of times this ends up becoming uncomfortable and you should not have to rely in your belt tension for properly keeping your firearm secured.

3: Rough side toward user. The "leather" (this barely qualifies as leather) with its large surface area and rough side toward the user can be uncomfortable, now this will wear over time but for Pete's sake, just offer the darn thing with the smooth side toward the user.

4: Those big ass clips and crosses. If you're tucking the shirt in, you're not fooling anyone with that rig.

5: The sad Orca fin flap. That body shield will flap over and obscure the mouth of the holster.

6: Dfficult reholstering. Along with the sad flap the body of the holster can change shape once the gun is removed.

7: Exposed hardware. The rivets are exposed in the back side. See the Comptac Mtac for how a hybrid holster should be made.

8: Too many rivets/ stress points. Depending on body size/ location they kydex shell will crack.

I'll have to think about it some more, but I think that about covers it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

VAMarine said:


> I am speaking mainly of experience with the Supertuck, but this applies to multiple holsters.
> 
> 1: The footprint is huge. Almost half as much as a traditional IWB holster.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty damn good summary. Thank you. And yeah, I'll take a look at the Mtac.

I agree about the belt tightening. That doesn't sound like a good approach to better retention. I do want a holster that has proper retention by itself.

Question: with 2 and 2A, are you implying a full Kydex is a better way to go instead of a hybrid? The Dara is full kydex. Would that be a better option in your opinion?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes. A full kydex is a better option than a hybrid in my opinion.

I have concerns about their choice of clips on the Dara products. Most outfits are migrating to the Discrete Carry Concepts (DCC) clips.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

VAMarine said:


> Yes. A full kydex is a better option than a hybrid in my opinion.
> 
> I have concerns about their choice of clips on the Dara products. Most outfits are migrating to the Discrete Carry Concepts (DCC) clips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm not excited about a single clip at all. Or a plastic clip. But many of the two clip models are huge! (Like the supertuck). I looked at the Mtac and while wide, is much less wide than most similar ones. So it's an option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What gun are we talking about? Glock 19 pr smaller a single clip isn't bad.

I prefer double snap loops.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, I know its not on your list, but when it comes to IWB behind the hip, I always recommend the Milt Sparks VMII.

If you order any Milt Sparks product and don't like it, I'll personally buy it for what you paid for it.

https://www.miltsparks.com/products-versa-max-2.php

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

VAMarine said:


> Also, I know its not on your list, but when it comes to IWB behind the hip, I always recommend the Milt Sparks VMII.
> 
> If you order any Milt Sparks product and don't like it, I'll personally buy it for what you paid for it.
> 
> ...


Ha ha. I may have been too forceful with my first post. Look, I'm new to carrying. So I really am not closed minded to any good suggestions. I just didn't want a lot of suggestions that wouldn't be the size I want.

By the way, Dara does have a two loop option instead of the clip. Are fabric loops stable? Seems like they would flop a lot.

And yeah, I'll take a look at the Milt Sparks...

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

sacooper321 said:


> Ha ha. I may have been too forceful with my first post. Look, I'm new to carrying. So I really am not closed minded to any good suggestions. I just didn't want a lot of suggestions that wouldn't be the size I want.
> 
> By the way, Dara does have a two loop option instead of the clip. Are fabric loops stable? Seems like they would flop a lot.
> 
> ...


Nope, loops like this are legit.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

